# Albino bluefin tuna........



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

I saw this on instagram, thought id share


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Not albino. Leuscistic, but of course just as cool!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Wonder what it looked like lit up in the water. Amazing it was able to get that size without getting hammered by a marlin.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

so there is a such thing as "white tuna".


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I was about to cue Jason in 3..2..1.. with the leucistic comment but he beat me to it.

Pretty dang cool


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

But aren't we using $10 words. HAHA


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Yeah, many people think white means albino. It doesnt. Its a different genetic mutation. Albinos lack the ability to produce melanin. Leucistic animals can not produce pigment at all, not just melanin. And IMO leucistic animals are MUCH cooler looking then albino animals!

Speaking of albino, I saw an albino black guy at Wal-Mart a couple months ago. Though obviously a terrible genetic condition for the person, but interesting and unique none the less!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Amazing fish. That thing should bring a pretty penny in Tokyo'a Tsukiji Market. 

It's phenomenal that a fish that tastes so good and sticks out so much, can survive to maturity.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Cool find!!!!


----------



## FL Aggie (Sep 22, 2013)

JD7.62 said:


> Yeah, many people think white means albino. It doesnt. Its a different genetic mutation. Albinos lack the ability to produce melanin. Leucistic animals can not produce pigment at all, not just melanin. And IMO leucistic animals are MUCH cooler looking then albino animals!
> 
> Speaking of albino, I saw an albino black guy at Wal-Mart a couple months ago. Though obviously a terrible genetic condition for the person, but interesting and unique none the less!


 
"I saw an albino black guy"


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

http://the-japan-news.com/news/article/0001736687


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

I think i may be luescitic...lol..


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice. Thanks Paul for sharing that.
Whyme 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

JD7.62 said:


> Yeah, many people think white means albino. It doesnt. Its a different genetic mutation. Albinos lack the ability to produce melanin. Leucistic animals can not produce pigment at all, not just melanin. And IMO leucistic animals are MUCH cooler looking then albino animals!
> 
> Speaking of albino, I saw an albino black guy at Wal-Mart a couple months ago. Though obviously a terrible genetic condition for the person, but interesting and unique none the less!


I've had atleast one albino, what should of been a black kid at my school since middle school. I've seen quite a few at Walmart too. It's quite interesting seeing them since it's a much bigger difference than an albino white person.


----------

